# MTB-Schuhe, SPD System



## Muddy_Cathy (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo Ladies!

Da im normalen Thread anscheinend nur Männer ihren Senf zum Thema Schuhe abgeben wollte ich an dieser Stelle einen neuen öffnen.

Bei mir müssen langsam mal neue Schuhe her, am besten mit einer steiferen Sohle zur besseren Kraftübertragung, aber dennoch einem ordentlichen Profil. Habt ihr Erfahrungen oder Vorschläge bis etwa 90?

Liebste Grüße, Cat


----------



## Schnitte (22. Mai 2013)

was willst du denn mit den schuhen fahren?
also sollen es eher typische XC Schuhe werden und somit eine steifere Sohle oder doch eher in Richtung 4X, DH, Freeride?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muddy_Cathy (22. Mai 2013)

XC sorry


----------



## Schnitte (22. Mai 2013)

ok, da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Sorry


----------



## mtbbee (22. Mai 2013)

ich selbst bin mit SIDI sehr zufrieden - bei denen immer eine Nummer größer wählen, bei mir also die 39. Gibts auch als Damenversion, die mir von den Leisten besser passt als die Herrenversion. Sohle ist mir für meine XC Touren immer steif genug. Besser noch Carbon, aber da kommste nie mit den 90 Euro hin. SIDI Giau Lady gibts für 89 Euro beim Bike Discount http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a62181/giau-woman-schwarz-bronze.html?lg=de&cr=EUR&cn=de


----------



## Nevibikerin (22. Mai 2013)

da jeder andere Füße hat musst du eh schauen welche dir am besten passen. Generell hat Speczalized (sind aber relativ teuer) und Northwave sehr gute Schuhe. Hatte beide schon und bin/war sehr zufrieden. Mir persönlich passen die SIDI nicht.


----------



## Sickgirl (22. Mai 2013)

Brauchst du eher kleine Größen und deswegen Frauenschuhe?

Ich zum Beispiel habe Glück und Größe 40. Mir passen Männerschuhe wunderbar.


----------



## Muddy_Cathy (22. Mai 2013)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten  Ich hab auch Größe 40, aber relativ schlanke Füße...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren den Shimano WM-61, mit dem bin ich total glücklich! Der Schuh hat auch bei Schiebe-Tragepassagen einen super Grip. Ich hatte auch schon Northwave-Schuhe, bei denen das der Fall war, allerdings gibts auch welche, die eine Plastik-Sohle haben, mit denen rutscht man dann voll auf Fels und sie sind für Touren in den Alpen nur bedingt geeignet. 
Zuvor hatte ich Schuhe von Lake, aber die waren sehr lausig verarbeitet. Die Zunge rutschte komplett schief und, was fast zu einem bösen Sturz geführt hätte, die Gewindemutter, auf der das Cleat festgeschraubt ist, hat sich gelöst und somit konnte ich mich nicht mehr ausklicken, da sich das Cleat ja immer mitgedreht hat. In den Bergen auf einer Trailabfahrt wirklich toll


----------



## NiBi8519 (23. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen,

ich fahre auf meinem Enduro Scott Schuhe mit Mallet 3 Pedalen- klappt supi!!!!

http://www.sportscheck.com/p/scott-...:+Herren+>+Schuhe&ns_linkname=235772&ns_fee=1


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2013)

Muddy_Cathy schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für die Antworten  Ich hab auch Größe 40, aber relativ schlanke Füße...



Bei Specialized fallen die Schuhe recht schmal aus. Die Herrenschuhe würde ich schon als "schmal" bezeichnen, die Damenschuhe als "extraschmal". Auch qualitativ finde ich die gut. Die Sohle ist schön steif. Allerdings halt auch teuer.

Shimano macht dagegen eher recht breite Schuhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samafa (23. Mai 2013)

Ich hab von Shimano den SH-M058. 
Ist ein Offroad MTB-Schuh mit hochgezogener Schnitt (ich brauch ein wenig Stabilität) und die Gummisohle hat das Profil eines Wanderschuhs. Hat neben der Schnürung noch ein Klettriemen. 
Was man aber beachten sollte, der Schuh fällt eine nummer kleiner aus.

Habe auch die Cleats. Fahre eine Bärentatze-Klick compi.

Für mich supi.


----------



## Muddy_Cathy (23. Mai 2013)

Schon mal großen Dank für die vielen tollen Tips


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (23. Mai 2013)

Klickies und Mountainbiken passt doch gar nicht zusammen 

Bin auch auf der Suche nach Schuhen, allerdings ohne Klickies. Hab mich mit'm Mtb schon 2mal langgemacht, möchte mir gar nicht erst ausmalen, wie ich mit Klickies ausgesehen hätte 

Hab n bissel online nach five ten geschaut oder Teva, aber ehrlich gesagt k.A. - sehen gut aus, aber sind die auch gut?


----------



## Saba2010 (23. Mai 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> Bei Specialized fallen die Schuhe recht schmal aus. Die Herrenschuhe würde ich schon als "schmal" bezeichnen, die Damenschuhe als "extraschmal". Auch qualitativ finde ich die gut. Die Sohle ist schön steif. Allerdings halt auch teuer.


Unterschreibe ich alles - meinen komischen Füßen paßt nix anderes leider, ich rutsche hinten aus allen anderen Schuhen raus. Ich bin auch sonst sehr zufrieden mit den Specialized. Hatte vorher Scott Boulder Women, auch nicht schlecht, aber paßten schlechter. Außerdem fand ich da den Grip beim Schieben und Tragen nicht so gut.

Ach ja und zu Clickies - ich habe die silbernen "M", die in alle Richtungen auslösen. Bisher bin ich da immer noch rechtzeitig rausgekommen - was nicht heißt, daß ich mich nicht gelegt habe


----------



## Niko_E (23. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre den Damen-Schuh von Mavic (VorgÃ¤nger von diesem: http://www.sportscheck.com/p/mavic-...P:+Damen+>+Schuhe&ns_linkname=306875&ns_fee=1). Die sind (bei Sportscheck) auch gerade runtergesetzt und liegen somit "nur" 10â¬ Ã¼ber deinem Budget....
Die Sohle ist mir steif genug (fahre damit Eggbeater) und auch nicht unbequem, wenn man doch mal vom Rad muss.


----------



## Muddy_Cathy (23. Mai 2013)

Ruppi-Konuppi schrieb:


> Klickies und Mountainbiken passt doch gar nicht zusammen
> 
> Bin auch auf der Suche nach Schuhen, allerdings ohne Klickies. Hab mich mit'm Mtb schon 2mal langgemacht, möchte mir gar nicht erst ausmalen, wie ich mit Klickies ausgesehen hätte
> 
> Hab n bissel online nach five ten geschaut oder Teva, aber ehrlich gesagt k.A. - sehen gut aus, aber sind die auch gut?



Kommt immer darauf an, XC fahren finde ich mega doof ohne klickies, allein beim Berg hoch fahren ist die Kraftübertragung viel besser, weil man nicht nur tritt, sondern auch zieht...
Und wenn es wirklich mal brenslig wird arbeitet das Sytem von allein!

Zum Freeriden, Downhill hab ich aber auch andere Schuhe, die Five Ten Freerider sind super, aber zum anfangen tuns auch die Rampage von O´Neal, in beiden habe ich einen super Halt und beide haben eine steife Sohle in dem sich die Pins super fangen, die Five Ten sind allerdings noch etwas griffiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muddy_Cathy (23. Mai 2013)

Ich gehe gerade mal alle Links durch, die SIDI Schuhe haben es mir angetan!


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (23. Mai 2013)

Muddy_Cathy schrieb:


> Kommt immer darauf an, XC fahren finde ich mega doof ohne klickies, allein beim Berg hoch fahren ist die Kraftübertragung viel besser, weil man nicht nur tritt, sondern auch zieht...
> Und wenn es wirklich mal brenslig wird arbeitet das Sytem von allein!
> 
> Zum Freeriden, Downhill hab ich aber auch andere Schuhe, die Five Ten Freerider sind super, aber zum anfangen tuns auch die Rampage von O´Neal, in beiden habe ich einen super Halt und beide haben eine steife Sohle in dem sich die Pins super fangen, die Five Ten sind allerdings noch etwas griffiger.


 

Berghoch ist natürlich angenehmer. Wobei ich das Ziehen meist vergessen hab, wenn ich mal mit Clickies unterwegs war 

Danke für die Tips, da werd ich gleich mal schauen, ob ich günstig welche schießen kann!


----------



## Muddy_Cathy (25. Mai 2013)

Hab mich jetzt für die Specialized Tahoe Women´s entschieden


----------



## HiFi XS (25. Mai 2013)

Gute Entscheidung. Meine erste und bisher lieblings SPD Schuhe waren von Spezialized. Die haben sehr lange gehalten und waren einfach gute MTB-Schuhe.


----------

